# Married Seniors - Where Did You Go On Your Honeymoon?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)

Our honeymoon took place in the mid 70s, and since we were both nature and animal lovers, we went to Yellowstone National Park.  We had a great time there, and I remember getting out of our truck to take a photo of a moose on my instant camera, the kind where the picture pops out and develops in a minute or so.   

Where did you and your spouse go for your honeymoon? :love_heart:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

A little country get away that didn't cost very much at all. Gee, I was as cheap then as I am now.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 7, 2015)

Disneyland! We were too young to go anywhere else


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

My current and final husband and I got married in 2000 in Scotland. I had never been and had never seen my new home until I arrived 2 days before the wedding. We had met up in London and on his various trips to the US.

So on our honeymoon he took me around Argyll, the very large county we live in. Wedding night a very lovely country hotel in Kilfinnan. Then to Kilmartin for a night to see the area which is packed with 5,000 year old megalithic sites which I love. A couple of nights on the Isle of Iona and a night on the Isle of Mull. The rest of the two weeks were day trips. I totally fell in love with Scotland!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

I had no honeymoon with my first husband we were very young he was in the Navy and got only a weekend leave for the wedding and then went back the following day for a month at sea..


The second one we only had 2 nights in a luxury hotel in Cambridge about 20 miles away, then both of us had to be back at work.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

I had no honeymoons with the first 2 husbands.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2015)

Never had one as I was home on leave from the Army for a few days.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 8, 2015)

We were both in college (1971) and couldn't afford a honeymoon.  We did take a trip to Wisconsin the next year and sort of considered that our honeymoon.


----------



## PA_grandma (Feb 8, 2015)

Married in NYC Trinity Church on Wall Street in 1960...and flew to Detroit (courtesy of our employer...WNCN) to meet my mother in law and the rest of husband's family. The plane had problems, and made an emergency landing in Binghamton, NY.  Fire trucks and ambulances all over the runway.  

But...we survived.  Still with the same guy...
~ joyce


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone going to share wedding photos? If not the people, then the location?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

The bride. Honeymoon.  Kilmartin Glen.  April 2000.  Standing stone about 5,000 years old.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2015)

We'd both been married before and liked going to Las Vegas for entertainment. Soooo, that's where we decided to go to get married.

We took our matron-of-honor and best man along with us.  Had a great time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 8, 2015)

Number one marriage we went to Las Vegas.  Number two (and last) we went to Canada. Number one marriage lasted 14 years number two marriage has lasted 41 years so far.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

This is where we spent our wedding weekend.. Cambridge England









and this quaint quarter  in the middle of the city is where the hotel is situated..


Oddly we didn't take any photos of ourselves that weekend...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

Love Cambridge!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2015)

My Mum and Dad were born and brought up in Cambridge; I like it very much, and go fairly often.
they were married there..


----------



## oakapple (Feb 8, 2015)

Honeymoon in Scotland. First night in Edinborough, then up to the Highlands and finally over to the Isle Of Skye[no road bridge then, you took the ferry from Kyle Of Localsh.]Very romantic.We were young and didn't mind the cold!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> A little country get away that didn't cost very much at all. Gee, I was as cheap then as I am now.



Our honeymoon didn't cost much either Josiah, we drove there and camped out.  When you get back to nature, the experience is rich and valuable, without all the bells and whistles.  I wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere else with my hubby.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Honeymoon in Scotland. First night in Edinborough, then up to the Highlands and finally over to the Isle Of Skye[no road bridge then, you took the ferry from Kyle Of Localsh.]Very romantic.We were young and didn't mind the cold!



LOL OA you've spelled Edinburgh just like the Americans would pronounce it...   I have friends who live on the Kyle of Lochalsh..believe it or not they hate it, but it's beautiful there IMO...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Love Cambridge!



Yes me too AS...it's only 30 minutes drive from here..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> My Mum and Dad were born and brought up in Cambridge; I like it very much, and go fairly often.
> they were married there..




Always best to go during half term tho isn't it,?.. then you can find somewhere to park in the City centre when the Universities are away on break..


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2015)

I park and ride; next to Waitrose! It is only round the corner from where Grandma lived; so I know that end of town best!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

...I usually find a space on the road next to Jesus Green park, but there's parking meters there ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL OA you've spelled Edinburgh just like the Americans would pronounce it...   I have friends who live on the Kyle of Lochalsh..believe it or not they hate it, but it's beautiful there IMO...



I noticed that as well.  Americans also seem determined to say Glass-cow as well!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I noticed that as well.  Americans also seem determined to say Glass-cow as well!



I know bless 'em...but what really gets on my nerves are the English who try to imitate the Glaswegian way of pronouncing Glasgow by saying...Glass-gay....noooooo if you're going to try and imitate the local vernacular at least  get it right..it's GLESGA!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I know bless 'em...but what really gets on my nerves are the English who try to imitate the Glaswegian way of pronouncing Glasgow by saying...Glass-gay....noooooo if you're going to try and imitate the local vernacular at least  get it right..it's GLESGA!!!



Aye, Glesga!  And Edinbra.  

An English woman once corrected me when I said Greenock, telling me it was Grenock, like Greenwich.  Em, excuse me! And I love how people who've never been here pronounce Gourock!  Goo-rock.  LOL.  I shouldn't laugh though as I really butchered the names of towns here before I learned.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Disneyland! We were too young to go anywhere else



What a blast!!  I always wanted to go there  except I didn't want Mickey breathin down my neck


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

Back in the day, if I could have gone anywhere for a honeymoon, I think it would have to be Paris.  Top of my list of sites??  The Louvre Museum


----------



## Josiah (Feb 8, 2015)

I've listened (Audible.com) to all of Alexander McCall Smith's books set is Scotland and all of Rosamund and Robin Pilcher's books as well and so I feel I know urban Scotland pretty well and I don't say Glass-cow.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

Good for you Josiah because it should be pronounced Gla(z) go...Glazgo


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> What a blast!!  I always wanted to go there  except I didn't want Mickey breathin down my neck



It was fun! We were there for New Year`s Eve and the park was open all night. The weather was great,as only Southern California can be in December. O.J. Simpson had just won the Heisman (sp.) Trophy and it was all the talk at Disneyland. He was everybody`s hero. Boy,how things change,huh?


----------



## Lon (Feb 8, 2015)

Honeymooned in Monterey, Carmel, California on first marriage. Second marriage was 12 days on a 85 ft twin masted schooner sailing from one end of the Tonga Chain of islands to the other in the South Pacific.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2015)

OH LON, how romantic the schooner honeymoon must have been...wow!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

Lon said:


> Honeymooned in Monterey, Carmel, California on first marriage. Second marriage was 12 days on a 85 ft twin masted schooner sailing from one end of the Tonga Chain of islands to the other in the South Pacific.



Both sound wonderful!


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 9, 2015)

Although I lost my husband 15 months after we married, we spent out honeymoon in Bermuda.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL OA you've spelled Edinburgh just like the Americans would pronounce it...  I have friends who live on the Kyle of Lochalsh..believe it or not they hate it, but it's beautiful there IMO...



I wanted our US friends to understand where we were Holly[otherwise it reads as Edinburg.]


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

My husband's friends and colleagues were very surprised that he splashed out on not one but two expensive hotels on our honeymoon as he has a reputation as a stereotypical tightwad Scot. 

Here's the one where we stayed on our wedding night and he got the whole package - dinner, bed and breakfast.  And our room was huge so it must have been a Superior Room.  First time I'd ever seen a rod for warming your towels. 
http://www.kilfinanhotel.com/


----------



## oakapple (Feb 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My husband's friends and colleagues were very surprised that he splashed out on not one but two expensive hotels on our honeymoon as he has a reputation as a stereotypical tightwad Scot.
> 
> Here's the one where we stayed on our wedding night and he got the whole package - dinner, bed and breakfast. And our room was huge so it must have been a Superior Room. First time I'd ever seen a rod for warming your towels.
> http://www.kilfinanhotel.com/


A rod for warming your towels? Is this a euphemism?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

oakapple said:


> A rod for warming your towels? Is this a euphemism?



Naughty girl.  

No, it's actually a towel rod that gets hot.

But you already knew that.


----------



## Lon (Mar 29, 2015)

First marriage of 32 years which ended with my wife's death the honeymoon was in Monterey/Carmel, California.

Second marriage of 23 years which recently ended in divorce the honeymoon was in Tonga/So. Pacific


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2018)

Another revived thread. Since we weren’t ever officially married we didn’t get a honeymoon but now I’m starting to feel ripped off and think perhaps it’s worth nagging about. :laugh:
Our first vacation together was a 17 day interior camping canoe trip complete with otters and portages.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2018)

I never noticed this thread first time round.   We went to the  Austrian Tyrol - 45 years ago.  Still married.


----------

